# Skipjacks?



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone finding any skipjacks? Where, when and what time of day? We have not seen any. Anywhere in the river is okay with me. Thanks. None at Meldahl and rare at Markland now. It's a crazy year for them.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, I haven't seen any around Tanner's since they shut down the power plant. Checked below Markland lately?
Slip


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Saw lots last Sunday near Schmitt. Had to cast net them. Had a tough time getting them to hit sabiki or rooster tails. Lots of fry hatched recently so they are chasing them. Docks have been full of them. New Richmond boat ramp had some.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks.....


----------

